

Another Paywall Experiment Ends Badly - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=299

======
jasonlotito
It should be noted this is merely for another news sites. "paywalls"
themselves (content for cash) are a proven way to make money. It depends on
the industry, or content, and the price. Paywalls for news sites generally
won't work, especially when it's yet another news site on the web.

~~~
shafqat
Yes, I've mentioned in previous posts that paywalls for news sites only work
if certain criteria are met. There may be more, but these are the ones I can
think of:

-Niche (i.e. news about F1 racing that has rabid fans) -Financial (variation of niche, but ones that help readers make money) -Local (without high quality, free competitors) -Incredible brands with strong differentiation in quality (these don't exist. NY Times might be the closest, but even they failed the first time around with TimesSelect)

